

Facebook’s Market Cap On SecondMarket Is Now $25 Billion (Bigger Than Yahoo’s) - edw519
http://techcrunch.com/2010/06/04/facebook-secondmarket-25-billion/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29&utm_content=My+Yahoo

======
FreeRadical
It is also ~1/6 of Google's value.

